#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-21
<kidsodateless> all, good morning
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-22
<kidsodateless> all, magandang tanghali!
<bhearsum> Firefox 4, now released!
<zeroseven0183> Via FTP?
<zeroseven0183> Ahhh
<bhearsum> mozilla.com :)
<zeroseven0183> Yup
<zeroseven0183> Downloading....
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<bhearsum> malapit sa "check for updates"
<zeroseven0183> Actually, it's in Firefox 4 Beta Start Page na rin
<zeroseven0183> "Firefox 4 is here, and thanks to your help as a beta tester it's pretty awesome! Download the final version."
<bhearsum> d'oh
<bhearsum> there's still some caching issues
<bhearsum> 1200 downloads from .ph so far
<bhearsum> quezon city is 600 of those
<bhearsum> regnard representing on air.mozilla.org now :)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-24
<kidsodateless> all, Magandang Tanghali!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-25
<kidsodateless> all, good morning!
<devkorcvince> Nai taga mindanao karon diri
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-27
<Secluded1> ano topic?>
#ubuntu-ph 2012-03-19
<nhatz_> waaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kidsodateless> good evening everyone!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-03-22
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2013-03-22
<haros> hello anybody home
#ubuntu-ph 2013-03-24
<Jinxzs> hi guys
<Jinxzs> may bising paba
<Jinxzs> gising*
#ubuntu-ph 2014-03-20
<pusakat> execute_: galing ng hostname ah.
#ubuntu-ph 2014-03-21
<execute_> pusakat hehe thanks
